# 50 Years Ago,... August 15th



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A $16 flight and $18 ticket: Toronto woman remembers Woodstock 50 years later | CBC News


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Cool story.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Happy 50th Woodstock.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Went there three weeks ago with my girlfriend while staying at "Big Pink" in Woodstock for the weekend with friends.
I proposed to her on the very spot were the original stage was located. Pretty cool to be at the actual place where it happened after seeing that movie many times in our lives! Now we have in indelible (to us) connection! Couldn't help but be surprised how big the concert site _isn't_! Hard to imagine that many people there!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> Went there three weeks ago with my girlfriend while staying at "Big Pink" in Woodstock for the weekend with friends.
> I proposed to her on the very spot were the original stage was located. Pretty cool to be at the actual place where it happened after seeing that movie many times in our lives! Now we have in indelible (to us) connection! Couldn't help but be surprised how big the concert site _isn't_! Hard to imagine that many people there!


You proposed marriage three weeks ago?

Did she say yes??

(kidding of course, congrats!)


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> You proposed marriage three weeks ago?
> 
> Did she say yes??
> 
> (kidding of course, congrats!)


Yeah, kinda stacked the deck in my favour! Thanks!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For your nostalgic pleasure, the cover and first page of the article from my copy of the "Woodstock issue" of Rolling Stone, that I saved. I can post the rest if there is any interest.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Did "balling" mean something different 50 years ago?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Google Maps original site


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Did "balling" mean something different 50 years ago?


Of course. It was what you hoped to do all night long...or at least be able to _tell _people you did all night long.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Of course. It was what you hoped to do all night long...or at least be able to _tell _people you did all night long.


To me ballin' meant the same then as it did now. And at places like Woodstock you didn't have to tell people what you did all night.....they heard you. But it wasn't a cheap concert back then. You got to figure that the flight and the ticket cost $34.....that works out to about 25 hrs pay after taxes back then, at least for me. When you throw in food and drugs and booze it would have been about what I paid for a key of smoke back then. What's a key of smoke go for now? Rough figuring at $200 an oz that comes to about $8,000 give or take a bit. Then you also have to figure out how much you take with you and what would have happened if you had got caught. Would have been one hell of a concert tho. but a lot more expensive from the west coast. 
As far as the Rolling Stone goes, I sold them and the Georgia Straight back in the day. I should have at least 5 complete ones of that issue at my younger brothers.....I wonder if they are worth anything.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Most people did not pay to get in. They just kicked down the gate. Its on all the DVD's.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Before my time but I love the concept, vibe, scene, and music. It's a very romanticized part of my brain that knows it's not what I'd think it was, but my version is sweet and that's where it will stay.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Most people did not pay to get in. They just kicked down the gate. Its on all the DVD's.


it was in the movie in 1970 too. People did pay for a while including the girl in the interview but they got a lot more people than expected and they ended up pulling down the fences. History.com says that at least 100,000 tickets were pre sold.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I remember the ads running in the East Village Other and other "underground" weeklys for a few weeks beforehand. They listed all the bands appearing (or at least scheduled to appear) each day. It looked like a great bill.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Of course. It was what you hoped to do all night long...or at least be able to _tell _people you did all night long.



Ok then, it meant the same thing then as it does now. I'm just surprised that back then, they would be able to use that as a headline.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> it was in the movie in 1970 too. People did pay for a while including the girl in the interview but they got a lot more people than expected and they ended up pulling down the fences. History.com says that at least 100,000 tickets were pre sold.


I was at AC/DC in Moncton when they crashed the fences and stormed in. It was a wild time.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Ok then, it meant the same thing then as it does now. I'm just surprised that back then, they would be able to use that as a headline.


Consider that, in 1969, Rolling Stone was not the glossy ad-heavy enterprise it is now. It wasn't quite an "underground" paper, but it wasn't that far from being one either. It was B&W newsprint, and most of the ads were for album releases. A few more pics of the same issue. Author Richard Brautigan was a regular contributor. I doubt they've had free classified ads for musicians for a very long time, and have also not published poetry either for several decades at least. Interesting to see ads for such diverse types of music (Miles Davis beside Pete Seeger and the Bonzos). $6.50 got you a 26-issue subscription and a free album, which in this case was Otis Redding's "Love Man".


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Can't see why they couldn't use 'balling' in a headline back then. Especially when they had writers like Hunter S Thompson. To a lot of people it was a cross between an underground paper and an anti-establishment paper. Sort of bridged the gap between Life and the Inquirer. Not that long ago I looked at the Straight and Rolling Stone....glossy mainstream rags.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

This is a list showing what every performer at Woodstock got paid in 1969


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

laristotle said:


> This is a list showing what every performer at Woodstock got paid in 1969


It would be pretty cool for someone to claim that he or she made as much for their gig as Santana did at Woodstock.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

leftysg said:


> It would be pretty cool for someone to claim that he or she made as much for their gig as Santana did at Woodstock.


The band being #5 and canned heat at #9 is great.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

laristotle said:


> This is a list showing what every performer at Woodstock got paid in 1969


I guess the guy from Toronto that fronted Blood Sweat and tears was singing. "you made me so very happy " I didn't think they were that big a deal back then but they picked up the second biggest pay check.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Just about the same time, there was another great pop festival. Seems to me that just because I was at this one, nobody realy wants to talk about it.
It was an amazing 3 days of music that I will never forget.
G.
Atlantic City Pop Festival 1969
Atlantic City Pop Festival Aug 1,2,3 1969.m4v - YouTube
Atlantic City Pop Festival
Atlantic City Pop Festival | The Key
THE ATLANTIC CITY POP FESTIVAL – A 40 YEAR ANNIVERSARY | Only Moments
atlantic city pop festival memorabilia - Wolfgang's Vault
Jersey Shore Nightbeat: Atlantic City Pop Fest Flashback 1969
Atlanta Pop 1969 - YouTube
Atlantic City Pop Festival - Wikipedia
The Great Lost Rock Festival of 1969 | Best Classic Bands
Look Back: 1969's Atlantic City Pop Festival | News And Views | atlanticcityweekly.com
The Atlantic City Pop Festival


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

leftysg said:


> It would be pretty cool for someone to claim that he or she made as much for their gig as Santana did at Woodstock.


We get paid better than Quill did ................................


----------

